# Mark's ADA 60-F | Shallow Waters



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello Everyone!

My names Mark, and I am looking forward to keeping this journal documenting my initial tank setup that will be utilizing the ADA 60-F Cube Garden! Now this is my first ever ADA build, and I couldn't be happier. From the first time I saw the shallow tanks made by Aqua Design Amano, I fell in love. Something about the long and low dimensions of this tank I find so appealing. With this journal I hope to record all of my knowledge and experiences learned while caring for this aquarium. Inspiration for this tank has been drawn from builds by The Green Machine's James Findley, his works Tributary and Crimson Sky in particular.

As of right now, we are in the beginning stages of the build. I just pulled the trigger (today) on my tank, substrate and a few pieces of hardscape that I may or may not use (depending on shape of wood). Let me give you a rundown of what I have just purchased:

On The Way: 

-ADA 60-F Cube Garden
-ADA Garden Mat (60x30 cm)
-ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia (9 liters) normal type
-ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia (3 liters) powder type
-ADA Power Sand Special-S (2 liters)
-ADA Hornwood Medium (x1)
-ADA Hornwood Small (x1)
-ADA Wood Tight (10m)

Now I know your probably thinking, "two pieces of hardscape? Odd numbers are more desirable in a planted tank." Yeah yeah yeah, I know this.:grin2: Hence why I have another nice piece of ADA Hornwood already in my possession (as well as some spiderwood).

This build will be High-tech, utilizing the EI dosing method of dry ferts via Greenleaf Aquariums, injected Co2 (also from GLA), and high lighting. Now I do have to acquire a few more pieces to this extravagant puzzle,

 these "pieces" include: 

-A filter (probably gonna go with Eheim)
-Lily Pipes (not necessary but desired)
-An attractive stand (maybe Pier1 or IKEA)
-Inline Co2 diffuser (I have a pollen glass to use temporarily) 
-Manifold block for my regulator to split Co2
-New light possibly (currently have a Finnex Planted+ 20" that I may be able to use if suspended)

All of this equipment isn't for nothing, I mean what's a planted tank without any plants?! :laugh2: The plans I have for flora and fauna aren't solidified, but that's the fun! Adapting to how the tank functions will make the selection unique. However, this doesn't mean I don't have any in mind.:wink2: Possibilities are as follows:

Fauna:

Fish:

-Celestial Pearl Danios (Definitely)
-Dwarf Emerald Rasboras (?)
-Chili Rasboras (?)
-Ember Tetras (?)
-Espei Rasboras
-Ottos (Definitely)
-Other small fish (feel free to suggest!)

Inverts:

-Taiwan Bee Shrimp (Blue Bolts & Shadow Panda's)
-Amano Shrimp

Flora:

-AR Mini
-Ammania sp. Bonsai (Rotala Bonsai)?
-Dwarf Hairgrass
-Anubias nana petite
-Bucephalandra (mini blue, silver powder, turtle)
-Pogostemon Helferi (Downoi)
-Pogostemon Erectus
-Staurogyne Repens
-Fissidens Fontanus
-Tonina Fluviatillis Lotus Blossom
-Trident Java Fern
- HC Cuba?
-Erios?

Again, these are all possibilities and nothing is permanent, most are just plants I have access to as of right now. I'm pretty comfortable with knowing the growth habits of these plants and how they will look when grown in, those marked with a "?" I am not too sure as I have yet to obtain them, but a little research goes a long way.

This will conclude the intro into what will hopefully be a beautiful and breathtaking scape when I'm finished with it! I'll make sure to keep this well updated and include even minute steps along the way, to give you a sense of belonging if you do end up following along with this thread for Shallow Waters. 

Thanks for your time!:smile2:


----------



## Aquarium_Alex (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds like the beginnings of an awesome build, Mark!

Your fish list looks good, although I think having both Danio margaritatus and erthromicron could be repetitive and/or cause hybrids, unless you mean microdevario kubotai as the emerald dwarf rasbora.

I think CPDs with Chili Rasboras would provide nice contrasting colors.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Aquarium_Alex said:


> Sounds like the beginnings of an awesome build, Mark!
> 
> Your fish list looks good, although I think having both Danio margaritatus and erthromicron could be repetitive and/or cause hybrids, unless you mean microdevario kubotai as the emerald dwarf rasbora.
> 
> I think CPDs with Chili Rasboras would provide nice contrasting colors.


Ahh yes I was thinking erythromicron. I've had these little guys before and the males are nicely colored. I completely agree with the contrast between the chili rasbora and CPD's. They would compliment nicely.:smile2: also, thanks for the input!


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Tiny update! 

Today I got in my tropica Ammania sp. bonsai (Rotala Bonsai). Looks healthy and I'm surprised at how many stems were in that tiny little cup! Planted as many as I could fit into my 40B to transition them from their emersed state to submersed so I can use them without any melt in my 60-F. 

Here's some pics! (iPhone quality):
Also an above tank pic of my 40B


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Got in my material that I'm gonna be using to bank up my substrate. Blank black coroplast signs 18" x 24". A five pack only cost around 15$ so I should be set for awhile! They look very similar to TGM substrate supports. 
Very easy to cut to size as well.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Shipment came in! I'll be doing an update later tonight after work. Gonna need some hard scape advice and ideas!


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

So as one might imagine, I was EXTREMELY happy to find my package sitting on my doorstep when I got home that contained all of my equipment (for the most part). 
First step in unboxing was checking the tank for any cracks or damage via shipping. I was pretty worried considering it came all the way from California to Delaware.

Despite a small puncture in my aquasoil bag, everything made it to me in one piece!

I threw together some quick little hardscape ideas before heading to work. I definitely like two of the pieces of hornwood I have and their curved shape, but the one smaller piece is a weird 'knuckle' of sorts. Might take some positioning to get this one to look right. 

Please share your thoughts! :smile2:


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

:smile2:Christmas starts early for you congrats to your new tank and good luck for the project.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

I know this build is creeping along slowly, and trust me when I say the anxiety is hitting me hard. I just can't wait to get scaping this beauty! I've been holding out for cyber Monday so I can snag the rest of my gear for much cheaper than usual and hopefully with free shipping. Was at the petstore today and they had an interesting piece of mopani wood that is different from any others I've seen. Most are just warped knuckles of ugly wood, but this one resembles a small stump, and is riddled with holes as if it had termites or something. It would be perfect wood for shrimps. It also matches fairly well with my other pieces of driftwood. Just figured I'd share my unique little find. Stay tuned, as this build will be taking off in the next week or so!


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

So, today I finally received the final major piece of the puzzle, my Besta stand from IKEA. The second I got home from work I broke it out and slammed it together. I was surprised to find how perfectly the tank fits on the stand, almost seamless! 

Now I had been thinking of suspending my light fixture atop the tank to keep that seamless and minimalistic look going. Following a guideline via another forum, I crafted an arm to hover over my tank and support my Finnex Planted +. Strapped to the stand with conduit hangers. I drilled holes in the pipe to string cables through, and painted the whole thing black with heat resistant spray paint beforehand. If anyone would like the link to that thread please let me know! In the pictures it will look a bit crooked and un-level. I am aware of this. I will go back and fine tune everything, being antsy to get scaping I rushed the whole process.

Now the scaping is where I need your input folks. I would really love to use these pieces of wood that I just bought soley for the making of this build, however if you think I should subtract or substitute any driftwood out please let me know. I like the idea of my hardscape breaking the surface of the water in spots. Here are a few mock ups of my current ideas.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Any critiquing advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

You're off to a great start. I love your enthusiasm.

Of the four hardscapes you tried, I like the first one the best. However, I can't help but think that it's a bit too balanced. Perhaps if you were to shift all pieces more to the left or right, it would give the hardscape more tension. 

By doing it this way it will open up a full half to a third of the tank. This would allow a large area for more concentrated plant mass.

The way that I see it, with shallow, open-top tanks like the 60F, much of the beauty of them is looking at them from above. So by having a more open space you can see a wide, pretty swath of carpet or stem tops as you are standing looking down into the tank.

Meaning, I think you should adjust your layout to give the tank two different focal points: one from above (the plants) and one from straight on (the DW).

I can't see your other tank too clearly, but from what I can see, you've got great growth going on there so there is no doubt in my mind that you can grow plants, so I'm sure this tank will come out great.

Keep it up.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

I agree completely with the whole 'looking above the tank' point that you made Ugly. I stare at the top of my 40B all the time haha, the plants are just so beautiful from above! When I get home I'll take your advice into consideration and try to alter that first pictured scape style. I'm gonna lean towards keeping the hard scape off to the right side of the tank! Thanks again


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's a couple of quick adjusted scapes. They offer good planting space still, I know they are kinda evenly spaced though which sucks, I just wish I had the tiniest bit more room to work with! Oh well. Let me know what your thoughts are. (iPhone quality pics, sorry)


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mark,

Great start! I am a huge fan of TGM! I'm pretty sure I have watched every video they have about a dozen times. 

I recently ordered the exact same tank as an early Christmas present to myself. As of now that is all I have ordered. I've been all over the place on design and layout ideas and have not committed to anything as yet. I am pleased to see you are using the Finnex fixture, I've considered the doing a very similar stand/suspended light over my tank. I've been wavering on the LED vs T5 Vs CFL. I have two planted systems right now a 40b (about 6 weeks old) and a 54g corner tank that is over 5 years old. Both of these tanks have LEDs (custom built) so I know plants grow well when you have them adjusted properly. I'll be curious to see your results with this light suspended.

I have never done a DSM and after reading UG's thread (all in one night I might add) I feel compelled to give it a try. 

I guess the short of my overly long story is I will be following along!


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Ziggy953 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Great start! I am a huge fan of TGM! I'm pretty sure I have watched every video they have about a dozen times.
> 
> ...


I'm pleased to hear your in the same boat as myself ! I've also got a 40B planted right next to this new tank. I appreciate you following along, please, if you do start a thread for your 60F send me the link! I'd love to follow. Being my first Ada tank I wanted to go all out so I bought good equipment and built it to my liking, the stand that is. I've actually settled on a hard scape. I know I've been asking for some help in deciding , but figured it's my tank and I'm gonna work with what I have to make it appealing to my interests. So get ready cause planting will be happening very soon! Here's shots of the final scape layout :


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

I like it! Suggestions and others comments are great but ultimately the tank has to make you happy.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Good job. Now get planting!


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Hit the local fish store today to find they had just gotten in some CPD's! I couldn't resist any longer and bought ten of the little guys. Lucky for me the woman working said she was only charging me for 10 even though she gave me 12. Very generous! Gonna house these in my planted 40 breeder until I plant and cycle my 60F. Can't wait to see these beauties color up!

Next on the list, maybe axelrodi blue or chili rasboras? Might snag some Pygmy cories too, we shall see!


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

Kramflowz said:


> Hit the local fish store today to find they had just gotten in some CPD's! I couldn't resist any longer and bought ten of the little guys. Lucky for me the woman working said she was only charging me for 10 even though she gave me 12. Very generous! Gonna house these in my planted 40 breeder until I plant and cycle my 60F. Can't wait to see these beauties color up!
> 
> Next on the list, maybe axelrodi blue or chili rasboras? Might snag some Pygmy cories too, we shall see!


Jealous!!!!

I just ordered my stone and substrate for my tank. The tank still hasn't arrived which is a good thing as I would probably rush things together. I really want to take my time and do this right!


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Ziggy953 said:


> Kramflowz said:
> 
> 
> > Hit the local fish store today to find they had just gotten in some CPD's! I couldn't resist any longer and bought ten of the little guys. Lucky for me the woman working said she was only charging me for 10 even though she gave me 12. Very generous! Gonna house these in my planted 40 breeder until I plant and cycle my 60F. Can't wait to see these beauties color up!
> ...


Oh trust me it is a good thing! I've been so anxious to get this build going and it's killing me having that beautiful shiny tank staring back at me just begging to be planted. I'm waiting on one more thing. ONE MORE. My carpet plant, Elatine Hydropiper. Beautiful plant sometimes dubbed 'mini glosso'. Obtaining it from a member on here Antbug, who was very generous in selling me some! I just hope I can get it to grow as I have heard some say it is very difficult.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I got some EH from Antbug. His stuff's very healthy. The stuff he sent me started throwing out new runners the day after I planted it. 

I don't think EH's too difficult to grow. I've been keeping it without any special accommodations being made -- medium (if not low) light with CO2 -- and it's been doing fine. It's a truly beautiful carpet plant.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Ugly Genius said:


> I got some EH from Antbug. His stuff's very healthy. The stuff he sent me started throwing out new runners the day after I planted it.
> 
> I don't think EH's too difficult to grow. I've been keeping it without any special accommodations being made -- medium (if not low) light with CO2 -- and it's been doing fine. It's a truly beautiful carpet plant.


Wow, that's relieving to hear! I hope I have the same luck with it as you did. I'm gonna throw some in my established 40B as well just Incase it does happen to thrive or survive better in that tank vs the new one. I'd love to see some photos of your carpet!


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

IT'S PLANTED! Finally all of the pieces of this tank have come together. It has taken me some time get this thing started but it's actually got water in it now!  Wanting to get my carpeting plant before I started, I hit up an awesome member on here Antbug, who was generous enough to lend me some of his Elatine Hydropiper. Plants arrived today promptly and in perfect condition. I definitely recommend buying from him! Thanks again Ant. Now unfortunately my camera is dead right now so you'll have to wait until tomorrow for the shots. I know I know, torture right? Fingers crossed I can get Hydropiper to grow. 

Update with plenty of pictures tomorrow!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Dang, @Kramflowz, thanks for the cliffhanger! Can't wait to see the setup! That 40G looks a very organized plant factory. What kind of lily pipes did you get?

I'm happy that you decided to go all out for this. Not sure about the wood tight though. Lol I hope that it becomes what you've always dreamed of having. Everyone always has a dream tank... Until they have a new dream.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

bereninga said:


> Dang, @Kramflowz, thanks for the cliffhanger! Can't wait to see the setup! That 40G looks a very organized plant factory. What kind of lily pipes did you get?


 Had to keep the interest somehow  , and you're totally right it is! I've got so many stems just pumping away with new growth, I'm actually going to do a massive trim tomorrow and rescape it sometime this week. Need to make room for all of my plants I've been collecting. I did just win an ROAK and have a carpet plant package coming in so I'm pretty psyched for that. As for the lily pipes, I have the 13mm ones from GreenleafAquariums, Cal Aqua Labs. They're really beautiful in person, and help complete the seamless and stylish flow of the 60-F. Here's a quick photo of the 40B I have on my phone from today, before I started ripping plants out of it for my 60-F :


----------



## gtgwin (Oct 22, 2015)

Kramflowz said:


> ... Following a guideline via another forum, I crafted an arm to hover over my tank and support my Finnex Planted +. Strapped to the stand with conduit hangers....


Pls share guideline  Trying to do the same thing.


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

Literally on the edge of my seat!


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Kramflowz said:


> Had to keep the interest somehow  , and you're totally right it is! I've got so many stems just pumping away with new growth, I'm actually going to do a massive trim tomorrow and rescape it sometime this week. Need to make room for all of my plants I've been collecting. I did just win an ROAK and have a carpet plant package coming in so I'm pretty psyched for that. As for the lily pipes, I have the 13mm ones from GreenleafAquariums, Cal Aqua Labs. They're really beautiful in person, and help complete the seamless and stylish flow of the 60-F. Here's a quick photo of the 40B I have on my phone from today, before I started ripping plants out of it for my 60-F :


Sweet. I was looking for an outflow like that one but currently there's only options $40 and above. I have a Cal Aqua inflow (because of my shallow tank and it was the only option), so I should just get the matching brand and get an outflow. I remember when Cal Aqua used to be more affordable vs ADA and now they're both just so ridiculously priced. I'm surprised no other American competitor is out there that would sell a budget version.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

gtgwin said:


> Pls share guideline  Trying to do the same thing.


Here's the link to the forum: How To: Build an ADA inspired lighting stand - Carolina Fish Talk I didn't follow the guideline to the T, just made modifications to better suit my needs. Hope it helps you!



Ziggy953 said:


> Literally on the edge of my seat!


 You and me both! I've got the Co2 cranked so hopefully new growth will show fast!



bereninga said:


> Sweet. I was looking for an outflow like that one but currently there's only options $40 and above. I have a Cal Aqua inflow (because of my shallow tank and it was the only option), so I should just get the matching brand and get an outflow. I remember when Cal Aqua used to be more affordable vs ADA and now they're both just so ridiculously priced. I'm surprised no other American competitor is out there that would sell a budget version.


 Yeah it is a bummer that they're so rough on the wallet, but I guess that's the price we pay for beautiful tanks. :crying: I know I saw someone on TPT who bought a Chinese knockoff lily pipe off of Evilbay or something of the sort and then sanded them down and polished them so they were thinner and more transparent. They seemed to turn out well. Either way, all I know is for the price of these pipes I am gonna be super cautious when doing maintenance. I would hate myself if I shattered them by being careless.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Alright, as promised here are the pics! :grin2: Plants used so far include:

Elatine Hydropiper
Rotala indica aka Ammania bonsai
Pogostemon Helferi
Staurogyne Repens
AR Mini
Tonina sp. Lotus Blossom
Buces super blue, turtle and silver powder
Fissidens Fontanus


Close up of Elatine Hydropiper and massive amounts of Co2 mist.








Galaxy affect from the filter being kept on low flow as not to disturb the aquasoil or plants as they have yet to root. ( Lame I know but I like it so whatever )








Angled side shot.








First water change today to help cycle the Aquasoil.








FTS, here you can see the back wall is lined with AR Mini, hoping to create a similar effect to that of Crimson Sky by James Findley.








Higher angle shot.








Above tank shot.








Now the reason its taken me so long to upload these today is because I was also busy breaking down and rescaping the 40B! I tore out all of that beautiful plant growth I had ( aside from the Java fern and trident ) in order to make everything look more natural, not only that but I had a bunch of EH leftover and would love a carpet of that in my big tank. You would be surprised at how much a portion of EH roughly the size of 1"x4" or larger would allow you to plant! I was very meticulous in separating the tiny stems into as many plantable nodes as possible to get the most bang for my buck. Although I tore TONS of plant mass out, I did make sure to keep each species in the new scape still, in case I ever would like to grow them again. Let me tell you how terrible id feel if I just threw away all of these healthy awesome plants. I would love to do an ROAK but I feel like shipping and what not would be to complicated to do as of right now, but I plan to host one in the future for sure! Generous portions and maybe even a bit of everything from my tanks, just for variety! So aside from not giving away or selling these leftovers, I am going to take all of my 'garbage' to the LFS (not some chain) and hope they can make great use of these free plants and turn a small profit. They very rarely carry any of the plants I will be bringing in so chances are that regulars like myself will notice them and see what an amazing opportunity they have in front of them. :laugh2: 

Here are photos of my plant mass taken out today as well as the new scape in my breeder:

HUGE bunches of anubias nana and some buces.








Pogostemon Erectus, pulled out enough to fill this whole bin, just forgot to take the picture lol.








AR Mini.








Pitcher-full of Pogostemon Helferi, funny how people say this ones hard to grow, I have the opposite problem!








Home depot bucket about 1/3rd of the way full of Staurogyne Repens.








So this is what I did with all of that Anubias, granted this isn't even half of it on here! Threw together a ten gallon tank to house this and might make it a shrimp only lowtech, we shall see.















And here's the new scape. Pulled some trident java fern more to the front to fill in around the spiderwood. I know its looking sparse and there is debris floating everywhere but I hope to have that all cleaned up soon. Fingers crossed for rapid plant growth and a lush carpet of EH 0:grin2:









Hope you all enjoy the tanks as much as I do, ill make sure to update with growth and obstacles often. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Also just got an email blast from TPT and was amazed to find they're featuring this build thread for the 60F! Talk about exciting! Just thought I'd share this little tank-esteem booster . But really, WOOHOO!


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

Looking good Mark!

I just got confirmation on more equipment being shipped. Still waiting on the tank and light. It is time for me to get serious about building a stand for my 60-F.

When all of my 'stuff' shows up I will start a build thread.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Tank is looking great! I'd be a bit wary of an algae outbreak in the big tank though since a ton of plant mass was just removed. 

That LFS will be getting a lot of great plants. Very very kind of you to donate them.


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

I noticed in your pics that the tank appears to be bowing in the center. Is that a trick of photography or is it actually bowing out in the middle?


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

One more question Mark. Have you decided on keeping the Finnex Planted + on the tank or buying something new? If you are looking at something new what are you considering?

I ordered the Archaea Ultr-Gro 45cm light. I'm starting to second guess myself :-/


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Ziggy953 said:


> Looking good Mark!
> 
> I just got confirmation on more equipment being shipped. Still waiting on the tank and light. It is time for me to get serious about building a stand for my 60-F.
> 
> When all of my 'stuff' shows up I will start a build thread.


Awesome! Make sure to send me a link when you do, I wanna check it out!



bereninga said:


> Tank is looking great! I'd be a bit wary of an algae outbreak in the big tank though since a ton of plant mass was just removed.
> 
> That LFS will be getting a lot of great plants. Very very kind of you to donate them.


 I thought about this as well, gonna knock down my ferts to miniscule amounts until plants start developing roots, as well as more frequent water changes and high Co2. The LFS was thrilled when I dropped off the giant bags full of plants, the employees were crowding around looking at them and saying things like " ooo I might keep this for myself " haha. I made sure to label each species appropriately. Happy holidays to Premium Aquatics!



Ziggy953 said:


> I noticed in your pics that the tank appears to be bowing in the center. Is that a trick of photography or is it actually bowing out in the middle?


I didn't realize that before, its just a trick of photography I guess, because the second I read this I ran to see whether or not they were actually bowed! Turns out they are as straight as an arrow, when not flying that is.:wink2: And in reply to your other post, I did end up buying a 24" Finnex 24/7. Not necessarily because I needed it, but I think the added length as opposed to my 18" planted+ will better suit the tank and light it more efficiently, covering the once shaded areas. The light is due to arrive tomorrow, and I also have an ROAK package coming to me on Friday with a variety of carpet plants for me to fool around with. May incorporate some into both tanks.
I hope you made the right choice with your lighting decision, I personally haven't heard of or used that specific fixture. Goodluck!


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

That is good to hear that the glass isn't bowing and it was just the way the picture looked. That had me a little worried.

I contacted AFA and changed my order to the 60cm version of the light. I want to have full coverage on the tank as well. I'm going to suspend my light similar to how you did yours.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

*Update 12/17/15:*

Both my 24" Finnex Planted+ 24/7 and my ROAK carpet plants package came in today! Pretty stoked on that. Strapped up the new light to replace the 18" planted+ from before and I gotta say I do like this new light and the full tank coverage it provides. 























Plants package included emersed forms of HC, Hydrocotyl Tripartita japan, Ultiriculara Graminifolia as well as some DHG sp mini. Very thankful to Meowschwitz for the ROAK opportunity. This picture reminds me of some instagram photo a vegan or someone of the sort might take before digging in :grin2: ( no offense to those who practice veganism at all, just the thought that first popped into my head whilst taking this. )








Here you can see the HC that I added in the back of the tank. Not sure it will permanently stay there but might as well give it a shot. I moved the bits of EH to the front to thicken up that carpet. 








This one shows small sprigs of Hydro japan tucked in amongst the wood, as well as some DHG








I apologize for the blurry and warped image, this is the UG at the base of the Pogostemon Erectus. Hard to see but its the little white patches. 








Tank has still yet to cycle. Not that I am surprised considering its only been a couple of days haha, just figured id check it anyway. Once cycled, Blue Bolt and Shadow Panda Taiwan bee shrimp will be the first inhabitants


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Visited premium aquatics to snag a couple of red cherries to try and start a colony in my 40B again. Saw my plants on display! Looking pretty good. It's funny, the gentleman spelled Staurogyne Repens on the tank with a "Q" where the "P" should be in Repens. Looks like this "Staurogyne Reqens" oh well, I'm sure they will make a minor profit from it.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Are you going to plant anything at the peaks of the woods sticking up? I'm liking the wood pieces more and more as this comes along.


----------



## Sub1117 (Sep 21, 2014)

You should add some riccardia to the wood, it'd look great!


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Tank's looking good. Glad you got the plants in alright.


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

What did you have in mind bereninga? As for the riccardia I have no experience with it, are you thinking emersed growth or what? And yes thanks again meow! I hope they fill in nicely, and with my co2 up high I'm praying for minimal die-back when transitioning to submersed.


----------



## Ziggy953 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey buddy!

Any updates on your tank?


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

The tank is looking good. Once that EH fills in it will look amazing! Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## bru2586320 (Apr 8, 2010)

Where are you getting the "Aqua Soil-Amazonia Powder Type"? I have been trying to find a few bags for a reasonable amount of money. I have mostly seen the normal type. I'm trying to gather the equipment for a high-tech planted shrimp take. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Foxpuppet (Jan 18, 2011)

How are your galaxy rasbora coming along?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramflowz (Aug 6, 2014)

Hello again everyone. I would like to apologize to any of you who may have been interested in following along with this journal in the past. I know I left abruptly and didn't even state why. I'm writing this now to inform anyone who cares that I will either be reviving this thread or creating a new one completely to document my tanks and provide you guys and girls with updates as to their current state. I truly do love this hobby and I'm so glad to be getting back into the swing of things! Be on the lookout as I will be posting about my ADA 60F, 40G Breeder and possibly even starting a 20G Long shrimp-only tank for Taiwan bees so I can successfully breed them in their more preferred water parameters. I'm very thankful for any and all support from my fellow TPT members and hope you will enjoy the content I intend to provide everyone with! Leave me any feedback and constructive criticism you feel necessary and thanks again. 

I'M BACK!


----------

